# Hey Meteorologist Steve, What's up with the Weather?



## Plumbata (Jan 9, 2012)

So Steve, or anyone else who is enlightened regarding the strange weather we've had this winter, why has it been so darn warm, and what are the future implications?

 Here in Central Illinois the ground hasn't yet frozen for the season, and no snow has accumulated. High of 47 today, and a high of 53 tomorrow. It's been unseasonably balmy for weeks, save a few days where the highs were a bit below freezing.

 I'm not complaining about being able to maintain comfortable activity outdoors, but does this strange weather pattern bode ill for the spring and summer? The droughts and 100+ degree temps in the southwest were quite severe last year; is it related to the mild winter so-far, and will the droughts likely continue this year?

 Perhaps the winter climate is just incredibly constipated, and soon the mounting pressure will blow-out in the form of a 3 day blizzard which drops 4 feet of snow and sub-zero temperatures over half the US. []

 One of my friends said that the weather has him in a weird mood lately; usually people here are somewhat snowbound and in hibernation-mode by now. Since it's been nice and people are still out-and-about he hasn't been able to withdraw and relax in peaceful solitude, with people constantly calling trying to hang-out or go bar-hopping and thus disrupting his yearly recharge-phase. I never thought about it this way, but I like his thinking. []


----------



## WonGan (Jan 9, 2012)

As I have stated before,it is our fore fathers spinning in their graves that has caused this global warming trend.[]This is the first year I know of that Maine hasn`t seen a good amount of snow at this time of year.This is also the "peak" year of the suns 11 year plasma discharge cycle.It will start to go the other way if we don`t fry each other first.Then again,Nuclear Winter would cool it off too... [&o]


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  WonGan
> 
> As I have stated before,it is our fore fathers spinning in their graves that has caused this global warming trend.[]


 
 LOL yeah I remember that; what an excellently multifaceted quip, I love it! I thought it was a while ago though, did you get your name changed? Were you once Wangan?

 I didn't know about the plasma discharge cycle. The pieces of the puzzle are coalescing...


----------



## carobran (Jan 9, 2012)

Its just a warm winter,nothing to do with "global warming"[8|].Im still hoping for some snow this year though.[]


----------



## luckiest (Jan 9, 2012)

This warm weather has nothing to do with warming.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 9, 2012)

This thread has nothing to do with anthropogenic global warming. That whole debate is political fluff and lacks good science on either side; the fact remains that climate changes on its own, always has and always will, and that dramatic changes can occur within a single generation with or without human influence, as has been scientifically documented.

 I just want to know what in particular is going on. Is the gulf stream acting-up, are sea-currents changing course, or..?


----------



## carobran (Jan 9, 2012)

I dont know,but its been in the 60s here.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it has something to do with the "la niÃ±a effect" ..at any rate, I'm happy as hell, so far this is the best winter ever!! []


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I think it has something to do with the "la niÃ±a effect" ..at any rate, I'm happy as hell, so far this is the best winter ever!! []


 
 Me want SNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2012)

There's snow piles in our parking lot left over from last winter, come and get 'em.. [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm pleased with the warmer weather this Winter.  I do like the idea of hibernating, though.  Hey, I'll still hibernate if I want.[]  Some would argue that the weather is being controlled by unseen forces[8|]  

 Solar flares are expected in 2012, according to NASA and possibly the Mayans.  I'm not sure what implications this will have on the weather, but it would shut down pretty much everything.  That is a scary thought.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 9, 2012)

From Here:

 This is not to say that space weather can't affect our planet. The  explosive heat of a solar flare can't make it all the way to our globe,  but electromagnetic radiation and energetic particles certainly can.  Solar flares can temporarily alter the upper atmosphere creating  disruptions with signal transmission from, say, a GPS satellite to Earth  causing it to be off by many yards. Another phenomenon produced by the  sun could be even more disruptive. Known as a coronal mass ejection  (CME), these solar explosions propel bursts of particles and  electromagnetic fluctuations into Earth's atmosphere. Those fluctuations  could induce electric fluctuations at ground level that could blow out  transformers in power grids. The CME's particles can also collide with  crucial electronics onboard a satellite and disrupt its systems.

     In an increasingly technological world, where almost everyone relies on  cell phones and GPS controls not just your in-car map system, but also  airplane navigation and the extremely accurate clocks that govern  financial transactions, space weather is a serious matter.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 9, 2012)

Been in the 70 for a few days now.  Had a few dips into the 30s on some nights, but days have been mostly mild.  Some people down here call it cold, but most of the time, I'm in shorts, t-shirt and flip flops while most are all bundled up.  You can pick the guy who moved from Green Bay in the crowd at the grocery store. []


----------



## carobran (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah,i wear shorts,t-shirts,and CROCS all year long unless im hunting.Its fun to watch people expressions[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2012)

I wear long johns from October until May.. I detest the cold.. warm and muggy is good.. scraping ice off the car windows is bad..


----------



## carobran (Jan 9, 2012)

You wouldnt be saying that if you were from Mississippi,I HATE warm and muggy.Cool and breezy is more like it.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I think it has something to do with the "la niÃ±a effect" ..at any rate, I'm happy as hell, so far this is the best winter ever!! []


 []  Right on!! Its been about mid sixties for several weeks now. I love it!!!!!!


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 9, 2012)

."Get your wongan and lets go dig some bottles".


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> Me want SNOW!!!!!!!!


 
 You ski? I go up to vt quite often to go boarding, lets meet up some time it snows good. I usually go to killington.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> 
> Me want SNOW!!!!!!!!


 
 Do you heat with wood, Jeff?[8|][:-][X(][>:][][:'(][][&o]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2012)

I wouldn't hurt my feelings if I didn't see snow for the rest of my life. The season "winter" can fly the coop also.I now see why the old people move to Florida,at least for the winter.
   it has been nice so far this winter,March is almost here dont jinxxx it[]


----------



## carobran (Jan 9, 2012)

I WANT WHITE STUFF TO FALL FROM THE SKY!!!..........and no,i dont want a flock of birds with a dandruff problem to fly over.[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## carobran (Jan 10, 2012)

Heyyy!!!...howd you get a picture of me in 3'rd grade?!!??[8|][sm=tongue.gif][8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## carobran (Jan 10, 2012)

_"ITS COMING TOWARDS ME.[8|]WONDER IF I SHOULD PUT MY HELMET ON?"_


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## carobran (Jan 10, 2012)

"I GOT IT!!.I GOT IT!!..I GOT IT!!"[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## carobran (Jan 10, 2012)

"IS THAT A HAWK?!....UH-OH"





 [/quote]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## capsoda (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pics. Reminds me of a ryme.

 Birdy Birdy in the sky,
 Why did you do that in my eye,
 I will not pout,
 I will not cry,
 I sure am glad that cows don't fly.

 It will be chile to day and hot tamale...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 10, 2012)

I think la nina mostly affects the South West and Gulf of Mexico. When it does come, usually in the summer, the fishing is good and everyone blames it for everything so they can drink a lot of beer while they discuss it.[sm=lol.gif]

 The solar flares will create an EMP (electro magnetic pulse) that will spaz out cell phones, radio and TV signals and satilite transmissions but only temporaraly. A lot of static and all that.

 I can remember when I was about 7 it was very cold in March. I remember because it was to cold to shoot marbles because of frozen fingers. I also remember that when I was 16 we went swiming in the favorite hole on Christmas day. It supposedly happens about every 10 years.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> I think la nina mostly affects the South West and Gulf of Mexico. When it does come, usually in the summer, the fishing is good and everyone blames it for everything so they can drink a lot of beer while they discuss it.[sm=lol.gif]
> 
> ...


 
 this happens every 10 years also [8D]


----------



## towhead (Jan 10, 2012)

Want sn** ?   Go to Alaska!  -Julie


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Want sn** ?   Go to Alaska!  -Julie


 
 Looks BEAUTIFUL!  How I envy those Alaskans...


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 10, 2012)

MY snowboard is still dusty so far this year... wtf!  Tahoe hasnt had any snow yet... it sucks.  Normal winters here are good digging weather excepting the rains, this year has been exceptional!  It was too hot yesterday....


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yep, get out as often as I can.  I ski most days at MRG or in the backcountry but would be happy to meet up somewhere else.  I do most of my skiing with Holly (that's her getting deep in Utah a few years ago) - it's one of our favorite pursuits.


----------



## epackage (Jan 10, 2012)

found this...


 "The jet stream has stayed unusually far north in Canada so far this winter. One reason is the so called Arctic Oscillation. It's been in a strong 'positive phase' this year which means stronger westerlies and Pacific air masses for Minnesota" instead of the colder air coming down from the Arctic.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes that was me Stephen.I was also Antiquenut at one time.I have had bad luck with computers.I like to use them but despise their existence and fear their capabilities.I probably would go to a shrink if I thought they held a practical job and could tell me more about myself than I already know.Then again,ignorance can be bliss.

 Actually I think it is the sun spot cycle but plasma discharges occur in conjunction.The discharges only really bother the Earth if they are directed right at it.The last this time this happened the telegraph wires sparkled.It could also harm the ozone,but I dont think its any doomsday deal.I will laugh if it happens and all the satellites are shut down.The sky may literally fall and many techno chicken littles will be freaking out that they cant text anymore,... for just one thing.They have become way too dependent on such a fragile mode of communication and commerce.In no way is this the end of the world,just a bit simpler way of life maybe.

 The global warming and cooling has always been and will continue to be a natural part of the Earths history.Some people will use any excuse to make money on the fears of the masses,etc.I do think we are headed for a big change in the Earth.I also believe nothing we can do will stop it.Humanity cannot help but be humbled by the forces of nature.I never could stand egotists anyway.They are like coaches who say they won the game when in fact it was the team who really did the work.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 10, 2012)

I heard today that Alaska has gotten 18 feet worth of snow so far this year and one storm netted 42"! Cordova was mentioned and they are getting pounded pretty hard.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 10, 2012)

The global warming and cooling has always been and will continue to be a natural part of the Earths history.Some people will use any excuse to make money on the fears of the masses,etc.I do think we are headed for a big change in the Earth.I also believe nothing we can do will stop it.Humanity cannot help but be humbled by the forces of nature.I never could stand egotists anyway.They are like coaches who say they won the game when in fact it was the team who really did the work.
 [/quote]
 []   Yeah We cannot stop it, and when we are elimanated from this earth by the unlivable results of weather change. the whole thing will start over again, hopefully not in my lifetime, I enjoy the bottles too much..........


----------



## WonGan (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah,dont worry.For those who believe in the Bible,it says the meek shall inherit the Earth so somebody will be around.Wow,imagine a world without politicians!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 11, 2012)

The meek can inherit the earth if they want to. I'd rather kick a little but and inherit the bottles and the Kingdom of Heaven. At least there won't be many politicians there.[8|]


----------



## rockbot (Jan 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> the Kingdom of Heaven. At least there won't be many politicians there.[8|]


 

 [][][]

 now that sounds about right!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry I missed this Stephen,

 If you are a snow lover forget it this year except for a few areas....... Jeff where you are in Vermont you will begin to see a more normal winter pattern evolve over the next few weeks but your area too will average out above normal for the rest of the winter season.You will see more snow then the rest of us in Vermont,Upstate New York and New Hampshire and Maine.There will be more cold then warm for the remaining of the winter but you will still be 3 degrees above normal for the winter season.Until there is a large blocking ridge established in Greenland it will only be cold across Canada and the very northern United States border areas.This ridge shows no signs of establishing itself as it did in the last two winters and does in a traditional winter.

 Very simply you need the clockwise flow of the high pressure ridge area in Greenland to stop the rapid west to east movement of cold air being manufactured in Canada to travel a more southerly route into the United States then an easterly one into Northern Eastern Atlantic Canada.This same high pressure system over Greenland also forces the warm air under it to rise above it making Greenland colder over  time which actually spreads westward back into the Hudson Bay area of Canada because of the clockwise flow of air around all high pressure systems.

 The  colder areas on the planet  are typically more dense and the cold air will sag over time. It is this sagging of an easterly flow of very cold polar air off the Greenland continent first westerly into Eastern Canada and then southerly into the Northeastern United States that brings winter into the United States twofold. At the same time because of the blocking of the jet stream's west to east movement,the jet stream will now buckle instead and will have aligned itself into what is known as an Omega block.The cold air will storm out of the Western prairies of Northern Canada down into the the Rockies.It will then turn up to a point near Missouri and then drop again from Indiana to the Carolina Piedmont and and turn and run parallel to the east coast just like it did the last two winters. None of these scenarios will play out this winter for any extended time.Have you noticed how windy it has been the last 5 months.This is very indicative of the constant battles between warm and cold air with no one side being able to sustain itself very long in any given area.

 For the rest of the United States it will be above average for the remaining part of the winter. This latest round of cold and snow across the Midwest will be around for 3 days after that it warms again to above normal for days 6 to 10. A small cold front will usher in another round of cold near day 11 to the Northern and upper Midwest, a day later to the the Northeast and just glance the Mid-Atlantic area with a couple of colder days.It too will be short lived and a return to much above normal temperatures for an extended period into early February will be on tap for the majority of us here in the states. 

 There were signs that winter was going to make a comeback in the month of February but this too looks to be changing to a very stormy wet month instead particularly in Texas where they need the rain and you are going to get it and lots of it.One of the computer models I use shows Middle to Eastern Texas getting 10 to 12 inches of rain along with areas in Mississippi,Louisiana,Arkansas,Alabama and the Western panhandle of Florida.There will be two or three large storms starting in the gulf and run up west of the Appalachian mountains bringing rain not snow to most of us.The only measurable snow that will fall in February will be in Minnesota,Iowa,Wisconsin,Upper Michigan and the extreme Northern Northeastern areas of New England.

 Compared to the last two winters this one is the total opposite again natures way of balancing things out.No need to blame global man made warming for any of this, the weather is very cyclic in nature and it is the sun more then any entity that determines and will continue to determine the earths climate.While we in the states are having an unusually warm winter comparatively places on the other side of the world  ( western Russia, Mongolia and China ) are having a much colder winter.

 March is going to be very tornadic in the Southeast and the area known as tornado alley will be much more active then normal. Usually if a warmer then normal winter occurs nature balances this out with a cooler spring.There is a good indication that this will happen this coming year a very wet cool spring is in store for most of us and a summer that will not really get started until late end of June this coming year.Cheers Steve


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 13, 2012)

I forgot to post this,NASA needs to reel this guy in,  talk to him and get him to concentrate on his strong points if he has any,like maybe the stars,the planets,comets,the heavens,but not the earths climate.Talk about a doomsday forecast, he should be defrocked as a scientist for stating some of the things he does in this video.This is the worst case of scare tactics I have ever seen used by a scientist.The oceans boiling in 100 years like on the planet Venus.Wow........................... He also says in this video  (recently 700 million years ago),Wow can the term recent be applied to 700 million years ago even in comparative terms to the thought of Earths actual age................Its the sun that drives our climate, period, end of story.If you want to clean the atmosphere yes try to curb pollutants, but unless all of you are willing to give up just about every aspect of modern living including these computers we are communicating with then do not believe in or be scared into the myth of global warming any further by the movement and its greatest proponent Jim Hansen and his muppets [8D].This video is full of so many unproven scientific facts and fallacies, its unbelievable for a scientist to make these claims about a trace gas,here it is watch the other videos he has also when this one ends.

 http://wattsupwiththat.com/2012/01/12/quote-of-the-week-dr-james-hansen-of-nasa-giss-unhinged/#more-54673


----------

